# My gf cheated on me but I'm happy



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

So come to find out that a male friend of my gf got to 3rd base on her...on two separate days this week...they were alone smoking...and yea...kissing...3rd base next...she told me she was super duper turned on, u know, the cat soaked in water ...if you catch my drift. The thing is she isn't attracted to him physically just his personality.Well..she opened up to me about it.And, I let her know I was ok with what they did and that I wish they had gone all the way. She was a slightly surprised by my reaction.But, after we had a nice talk she let me know she thinks she would even be comfortable with me being with other girls as long as I told her...


----------



## jackson21 (Nov 22, 2016)

smoking the weeds? I'll have you know that's the most dangerous drug there is.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

the collector said:


> So come to find out that a male friend of my gf got to 3rd base on her...on two separate days this week...they were alone smoking...and yea...kissing...3rd base next...she told me she was super duper turned on, u know, the cat soaked in water ...if you catch my drift. The thing is she isn't attracted to him physically just his personality.Well..she opened up to me about it.And, I let her know I was ok with what they did and that I wish they had gone all the way. She was a slightly surprised by my reaction.But, after we had a nice talk she let me know she thinks she would even be comfortable with me being with other girls as long as I told her...


So basically you lucked out? ****, man, maybe karma doesn't exist after all.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

jackson21 said:


> smoking the weeds? I'll have you know that's the most dangerous drug there is.


Dangerous? How so???


----------



## jackson21 (Nov 22, 2016)

the collector said:


> Dangerous? How so???


it's very easy to overdose on and also I read that only taking one injection of the marijuanas can make you a homosexual


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

TheWelshOne said:


> So basically you lucked out? ****, man, maybe karma doesn't exist after all.


Well maybe? I still haven't told her about all the times I cheated on her...don't think I ever will...but from hence forth I'll be open about girls I'm tryna hook up with..and gage her responses....to determine if I should continue letting her know about me being with other women. 
Interesting thing is when she told me about what happened with the guy I was so turned on and it made me want her even more...it makes me want to marry her even more.I guess just the idea of us potentially having a really kinky relationship in which we can sleep with other people from time to time just makes me adore her more.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

the collector said:


> Interesting thing is when she told me about what happened with the guy I was so turned on and it made me want her even more...it makes me want to marry her even more.I guess just the idea of us potentially having a really kinky relationship in which we can sleep with other people from time to time just makes me adore her more.


You should look up compersion and polyamory, sounds like your thing.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

jackson21 said:


> it's very easy to overdose on and also I read that only taking one injection of the marijuanas can make you a homosexual


Bro...please stop....please stop.omg.don't troll my thread man...don't diss my drug.


----------



## jackson21 (Nov 22, 2016)

the collector said:


> Bro...please stop....please stop.omg.don't troll my thread man...don't diss my drug.


it's true, I knew this guy named LaShaun or DaQuan or Keyshawn or something and he died after injecting the marijuanas


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

jackson21 said:


> it's true, I knew this guy named LaShaun or DaQuan or Keyshawn or something and he died after injecting the marijuanas


Y'know, I heard this too. There was a girl called Becky who died like that. She looks a lot like Taylor Swift but it was definitely Becky.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

*would even be comfortable with me being with other girls as long as I told her...*

But you haven't been telling her.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Carolyne said:


> *would even be comfortable with me being with other girls as long as I told her...*
> 
> But you haven't been telling her.


Nah....I'm gonna start now that she told me she would be cool with it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Recipe for disaster.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

did you feel any guilt for cheating? does her cheating help you feel any less guilt? if so, do you think this has contributed any to the happiness you say you feel?



millenniumman75 said:


> Recipe for disaster.


yeah...i just see him/these people getting even more out of control and really hitting rock bottom.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

nopersonoperating said:


> did you feel any guilt for cheating? does her cheating help you feel any less guilt? if so, do you think this has contributed any to the happiness you say you feel?
> 
> yeah...i just see him/these people getting even more out of control and really hitting rock bottom.


I felt guilt for cheating, BUT, I had to consciously kill that guilt and numb my conscience to continue cheating. To be honest I feel happy about her doing sexual things with the guy because it turns me on like crazy!! It turns me on ...man...turns me on so so much.I know I'm weirded out by it myself.But it makes me want my gf even more...not just sexually...I know it's strange....even now I'm so happy thinking about what the two of them did.I'm even feeling less interested in having sex with other women now...like omg, my gf just had a semi sexual experience with another guy..Our relationship could be on the verge of becoming super kinky..like me being able to share her with other guys and her enjoying it....that's how I feel.it's strange af I know......the thought of her doing sexual things with other guys just feels me with something...sum type of joy...it's like I get a high from the thought of her having sex with other guys and ENJOYING it.Like me thinking she's a really really "bad girl" "super naughty" type thing...I like that...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the collector said:


> I felt guilt for cheating, BUT, I had to consciously kill that guilt and numb my conscience to continue cheating. To be honest I feel happy about her doing sexual things with the guy because it turns me on like crazy!! It turns me on ...man...turns me on so so much.I know I'm weirded out by it myself.But it makes me want my gf even more...not just sexually...I know it's strange....even now I'm so happy thinking about what the two of them did.I'm even feeling less interested in having sex with other women now...like omg, my gf just had a semi sexual experience with another guy..Our relationship could be on the verge of becoming super kinky..like me being able to share her with other guys and her enjoying it....that's how I feel.it's strange af I know......the thought of her doing sexual things with other guys just feels me with something...sum type of joy...it's like I get a high from the thought of her having sex with other guys and ENJOYING it.Like me thinking she's a really really "bad girl" "super naughty" type thing...I like that...
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


lol, oh boy. well, i guess you're going to do what you want to do, but i'd definitely recommend staying aware of the consequences of your actions. i also wouldn't recommend trying to numb yourself so much....i view guilt as something to help you assess your current issues/lifestyle and help stop destructive behavior.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the collector said:


> So come to find out that a male friend of my gf got to 3rd base on her...on two separate days this week...they were alone smoking...and yea...kissing...3rd base next...she told me she was super duper turned on, u know, the cat soaked in water ...if you catch my drift. The thing is she isn't attracted to him physically just his personality.Well..she opened up to me about it.And, I let her know I was ok with what they did and that I wish they had gone all the way. She was a slightly surprised by my reaction.But, after we had a nice talk she let me know she thinks she would even be comfortable with me being with other girls as long as I told her...


That can NOT end well... :no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well this thread took a quick detour to cucktown lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Well this thread took a quick detour to cucktown lol


"cucktown"

LMAO!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I would slowly distance myself from her, and see her only when desperate. Not worth wasting too much time and effort on her, and I would have a "word" with the male "friend". Has he got a girlfriend?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I have never read a normal thread from this OP .


----------



## NeverknowsbestFLCL (Aug 4, 2016)

this entire thread is amazing. I love it.

stay away from the weeds...the weeds alter your mind...rasta hash

I really hope you guys are at least using protection. if not then well...that's pretty savage but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool. You can have an open relationship.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

jackson21 said:


> it's very easy to overdose on and also I read that only taking one injection of the marijuanas can make you a homosexual


Can confirm. I injected one marijuana once and when I came out of my 3 day trip my anus was hanging down by my knees.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Once she knows you're ok with her cheating, she will probably keep doing so with many other guys. The fact she is ok with you doing the same, I think this is the start of a failing relationship.

Even if it works, the ending result will probably be you and her sleeping and spending most of your time with their own outside lovers meanwhile you guys still being in a relationship with each other by name only.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

wow, people's replies! kind of rude and insulting... 

this sounds pretty good given the way things have been. even if you never tell her about cheating, at least you can be more honest from now on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well if you guys want an open relationship then ok I guess.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm in an open relationship with my girlfriend. 

Her name is Porn.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

andy1984thesecond said:


> wow, people's replies! kind of rude and insulting...
> 
> this sounds pretty good given the way things have been. even if you never tell her about cheating, at least you can be more honest from now on.


Yea man.I've been doing some research on this.Now, I see why the word cuckolding is being thrown around here...never knew there was a word for it albeit my specific kink doesn't involve an interest in being shamed or dominated.I'm just more into the swinging and voyeuristic aspect.I'm gonna have to take things really slow with my gf though...because this is something she used to not be down for.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Blue Dino said:


> Once she knows you're ok with her cheating, she will probably keep doing so with many other guys. The fact she is ok with you doing the same, I think this is the start of a failing relationship.
> 
> Even if it works, the ending result will probably be you and her sleeping and spending most of your time with their own outside lovers meanwhile you guys still being in a relationship with each other by name only.


Hey blue dino!! I haven't seen you on here in forever. 

Anyway, I don't think things will get that bad...don't even know if this situation will progress the way I want it to.The only reason something happened between her and this guy is that she really really likes him.My gf wouldn't be ok with sleeping with random guys though...I'll have to let her know it's ok for her to date them as well...I'm not gonna worry about her leaving me.I'm quite well endowed, a great lover and an awesome person.I guess the competition for her in all this also gives me a high.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Recipe for disaster.


I dunno...I'll have to keep track of my horroscope maybe?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

I like your attitude.. People aren't meant to be with one person only. Variety is key to life. You don't eat the same food everyday. Why you want to hit the same p everyday. People get tired of the same old same old. After awhile you get tired of Fn the same person. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> Cool. You can have an open relationship.


An open relationship without the openness.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Cashel said:


> An open relationship without the openness.


I never said it was an open relationship...I'm just hoping that we can gradually turn it into that...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Well this thread took a quick detour to cucktown lol


Maybe she'll let him watch next time.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> Maybe she'll let him watch next time.


I sure hope so.
=)
But, if not...I just gotta get all the juicy details.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Maybe she'll let him watch next time.


Well yeah, without that you are basically in a FWB situation where the girl has most of the advantage with dudes lining up for their turn in her sugar cone.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

You and your girlfriend should invite some friends over, make a porno, and upload it here....


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Well yeah, without that you are basically in a FWB situation where the girl has most of the advantage with dudes lining up for their turn in her sugar cone.


I know your trying to be a smart @ but ur not gonna make me feel bad about this.I just wanked to the thought of her having sex with him.I'm really into this sorta thing.This is no joke to me.To each his own.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

the collector said:


> I know your trying to be a smart @ but ur not gonna make me feel bad about this.I just wanked to the thought of her having sex with him.I'm really into this sorta thing.This is no joke to me.To each his own.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Hey man, whatever does it for you. You are free to do whatever consensual stuff that you want. Just know what you are getting into. These things can get messy for a guy.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Hey man, whatever does it for you. You are free to do whatever consensual stuff that you want. Just know what you are getting into. These things can get messy for a guy.


But that's all meaningless anyway right? Life has no real meaning right?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

the collector said:


> But that's all meaningless anyway right? Life has no real meaning right?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


That is correct but emotions are real(as we experience them) and that is really what you are gambling with in these situations. 
But I am no moralist or anything, I got kinks like everyone else, just take care of yourself.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> That is correct but emotions are real(as we experience them) and that is really what you are gambling with in these situations.
> But I am no moralist or anything, I got kinks like everyone else, just take care of yourself.


Frfr bro. Thanks, take care.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

the collector said:


> I sure hope so.
> =)
> But, if not...I just gotta get all the juicy details.


Are you for real? There are men who are into watching their girlfriend/wife with other men. But that's seriously dysfunctional.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> Are you for real? There are men who are into watching their girlfriend/wife with other men. But that's seriously dysfunctional.


Doubtful...I mean everyone has different kinky things their into...just because it's different and most people aren't into it doesn't mean it's dysfunctional.And, yea I'm definitely for real.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Peculiar responses to this tbh.

Taking the OP at face value, from my perspective, if he moves from a position where he is cheating on his GF fairly relentlessly, and she ends up being ok with being in an open relationship (and both are ok with the other having sex with other people), and he is no longer being deceptive, that's good isn't it?

The harm of what the OP was doing wasn't in having sex with multiple people, it was in doing this and not being _honest_ with his girlfriend.

What's with all the "cucked" stuff as well? Pointing out that someone who enjoys their partner having sex with other people is being "cucked" isn't going to be insulting to them lol, its what turns them on. It's like calling a gay person "gay" as an insult.

It is reasonable to point out the OP's immorality when cheating. Having an open relationship isn't an immoral thing though, so chill out with the judgement, imo. If he can get from where he is now, to an open relationship, that's a massive moral improvement.

OP, I think this is a good thing for you, it sounds like you are the kind of person who is built for open relationships. I think you should go after that kind of thing _without_ the deception and cheating.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

the collector said:


> Doubtful...I mean everyone has different kinky things their into...just because it's different and most people aren't into it doesn't mean it's dysfunctional.And, yea I'm definitely for real.


The desire to see your mate having sex with other people indicates low self-esteem. You prefer living vicariously through others because you don't like yourself. It also easily leads to abusive relationships. You partner may sleep with other people just to make you happy. Alternatively, if the your partner wants to sleep with other people maybe they aren't very attached to you and are just using you for money and other resources.

I think you're probably just trolling but it's certainly unhealthy.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> The desire to see your mate having sex with other people indicates low self-esteem. You prefer living vicariously through others because you don't like yourself. It also easily leads to abusive relationships. You partner may sleep with other people just to make you happy. Alternatively, if the your partner wants to sleep with other people maybe they aren't very attached to you and are just using you for money and other resources.
> 
> I think you're probably just trolling but it's certainly unhealthy.


Nope...you can't read my mind.It's a Kink.Nothing more...Nothing less.
And, PLEASE, give me a break AngelClare, I've been on this site since 2010 and we are both familiar with each other's posts.I am absolutely no troll.Don't know why sum people want to think I'm trolling.It baffles me...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

the collector said:


> .Don't know why sum people want to think I'm trolling.It baffles me...


I have been here for 2 years and i don't think you are a troll i just hope i never meet you in real life


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I have been here for 2 years and i don't think you are a troll i just hope i never meet you in real life


And why is that? I happen to be a really nice guy.Most people seem to like me.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

its the same for me, i have been here since 2015 and still people calls me a troll only becuse i have diffrent opinions than others have.

its really depressing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Watching does sound pretty hot potentially, especially if they're submissive or more passive (not really otherwise.) Might get boring though (just watching,) or in my case depressing.

Probably better in fantasy. I like the idea of a guy being overpowered by multiple people (women, or men, but probably women is much hotter, because he could stop it easily if he wanted to) or alternatively just really loving dick, so they have to get as much of it as they can and they're willing to do anything to get it. And other things.



funnynihilist said:


> Well yeah, without that you are basically in a FWB situation where the girl has most of the advantage with dudes lining up for their turn in her sugar cone.


He's been cheating on her (and perhaps other girlfriends if it's not the same one) for years tbh (and I do mean cheating as in not telling her/them,) he doesn't seem to have issues getting women.



splendidbob said:


> *
> What's with all the "cucked" stuff as well?* Pointing out that someone who enjoys their partner having sex with other people is being "cucked" isn't going to be insulting to them lol, its what turns them on. It's like calling a gay person "gay" as an insult.


It's really annoying. The overuse of that word this year is just staggering.

The other thing is... They seem to be misunderstanding what OP is getting out of it lol since that fetish is usually about humiliation which doesn't seem to be what OP likes about his girlfriend sleeping with other people.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

My last ex was like this. I knew she has been with another guy for many months. But I didn't care nor want to know as long as she wasn't going to break up with me. Deep down, I was hoping she will be bored with him and decide to fully commit to me. Was I cool with this? No. Every day I go through expecting tomorrow is the day she will break up with me. This went on for a good 7 months before she did.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

meh. being a cuck isn't for me, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Pogowiff said:


> My last ex was like this. I knew she has been with another guy for many months. But I didn't care nor want to know as long as she wasn't going to break up with me. Deep down, I was hoping she will be bored with him and decide to fully commit to me. Was I cool with this? No. Every day I go through expecting tomorrow is the day she will break up with me. This went on for a good 7 months before she did.


Sorry to hear that.That really sucks man..

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAguy6688 (Nov 1, 2016)

the collector said:


> So come to find out that a male friend of my gf got to 3rd base on her...on two separate days this week...they were alone smoking...and yea...kissing...3rd base next...she told me she was super duper turned on, u know, the cat soaked in water ...if you catch my drift. The thing is she isn't attracted to him physically just his personality.Well..she opened up to me about it.And, I let her know I was ok with what they did and that I wish they had gone all the way. She was a slightly surprised by my reaction.But, after we had a nice talk she let me know she thinks she would even be comfortable with me being with other girls as long as I told her...


The biggest lie woman tell is that "they arent sexually attracted to him". They say it all the time.. to some woman admitting they like a guy dimishes their desirability.. woman love to have this aura of no one is good enough for me. The most embaressing thing a woman can do is throw herself at a guy and get rejected. Social suicide.

I know this situation is different but lets be real here okay? She wouldnt let her fat gym teacher from highschool 3rd base her and you better believe she is sexually attracted to him and its all ridiculous lies.

She wouldnt let a dog or a midget (no offense) or any other non man do things to her so why is she letting you believe this is the case? She not only is a cheater shes also a lier. And you are a being weak. Dump her ***.

You are happy about it? Let me break the news to you buddy boy Ive been the side piece before many times and one thing that was clear was I was considered more attractive than current botfriend. Or else why have me then? No one does me like this.. damn your hot.. all the comments. He doesnt (you know what me) like you do.. the girl sitting in the car next to me staring at me like shes in love.

Get this through your head. If you stay in the relationship this guy is a major threat. You know what he is? NEXT. You know what you are? Not for long. With all the woman who cheated on me on their boyfriends (consistantly as in more than once) i KNEW i could make them break up with their boyfriend and go with me if i wanted to but i didnt.

Just last week for god sakes I had sex in the back of my car with a girl who ive been bedding now for 3 years (as long as her entire relationship with her current boyfriend). She told me that she wanted sex earlier in the day but her boyfriend said no because they were at her fathers house or whatever and he didnt want to disrespect him. She said "Oh i AM having sex today" and he said "what your going to masterbate?" And she said maybe. Later on she said she was in the shower and almost masterbated but she said she stopped herself because she wanted to be extra horny that night for when her boyfriend went to work so I could do her.

Welcome to reality guys. Sorry im a home breaker i know im a terrible guy for it and whatever but thread starter... right now? That boyfriend? IS YOU. Did she only really do it twice? LOL who knows. Are you oblivous? Does she think your retarded for not caring? Is she most likely more physically attracted to him than you? The answer to all those are very likely YES.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustAguy6688 said:


> The biggest lie woman tell is that "they arent sexually attracted to him". They say it all the time.. to some woman admitting they like a guy dimishes their desirability.. woman love to have this aura of no one is good enough for me. The most embaressing thing a woman can do is throw herself at a guy and get rejected. Social suicide.
> 
> I know this situation is different but lets be real here okay? She wouldnt let her fat gym teacher from highschool 3rd base her and you better believe she is sexually attracted to him and its all ridiculous lies.
> 
> ...


OP has been cheating on her for a while and seems incapable of monogamy, so an open relationship like this seems like the only one that would work. At least without resorting to scumbag levels of hypocrisy + dishonesty.

Staying single and just having casual sex is an option too though.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

JustAguy6688 said:


> ...


my other thoughts aside, i agree that someone being not physically attracted but attracted to someone's personality is much more likely to take off and turn into something more. there's so much to interest a person from personality, it holds their attention. looks are seen and then that's it.

i mean usually, people say it's just sexual to mean it's not really going to go anywhere right?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

the collector said:


> Hey blue dino!! I haven't seen you on here in forever.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think things will get that bad...don't even know if this situation will progress the way I want it to.The only reason something happened between her and this guy is that she really really likes him.My gf wouldn't be ok with sleeping with random guys though...I'll have to let her know it's ok for her to date them as well...I'm not gonna worry about her leaving me.I'm quite well endowed, a great lover and an awesome person.I guess the competition for her in all this also gives me a high.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Oh I've been around still. :yes

Hope that works out for you guys in the long term.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OP has been cheating on her for a while and seems incapable of monogamy, so an open relationship like this seems like the only one that would work. At least without resorting to scumbag levels of hypocrisy + dishonesty.
> 
> Staying single and just having casual sex is an option too though.


I've decided to give up cheating.I've been thinking and I'm sick and tired of living lies.This is going to take a lot of self control...but, I have to stop making excuses and learn to do it. I care about my relationship with my gf ALOT.Relationships are hard work as it is...so why am I making things harder by wasting time, energy, emotion and effort trying to game other women.I could be using those resources to better myself and make sure my relationship with my gf is continuing to thrive. Every man should basically be trying to eff is gf/wife and eff the world. Yea...I need to be trying to be the best version of myself.And, put my energy into things that really matter in life.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

@JustAguy6688

The guy my gf cheated on me with is for lack of a better word, ugly. He's NOT good looking.My gf is only attracted to his personality. I'm much better looking than he is.I work out a lot and have a nice body....this guy is obese. My gf is not attracted to big guys like him...she's attracted to muscular guys like myself.PLUS, his gun is tiny.She saw it....the guy has done sexual things with my gf's co worker and she had already told my gf that his gun is really small.I'm not gonna brag..but, women have told me that I'm so big down there I could be a porn star...No way my gf would ever leave me for this guy.She is only attracted to his personality.But, of course if she spends time with him a lot and is mentally connecting with him that can lead to things getting sexual.Most women have to effed mentally before they can really get turned on by a guy anyway..

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

So I'm gonna see this guy in a few to get sum gas....you know, to smoke.
Feeling kinda awkward about this..feel sum type of way I dunno...I wanna mention to him that I'm ok with what he did with my gf and that she told me she was soaking wet.But, I'm feeling nervous about saying anything...
The weird thing is right now I feel kinda shamed? I feel like what kinda guy am I to be ok with this? Most guys would want to fight if someone did did this with their gf.I feel kinda WEAK but also turned on. oh well......lol.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

It sounds like you need to get her a sponge and a claw post....


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

So I'm with my gf...we were having sex and she started crying in the middle after I asked if she was enjoying it..I asked because her reactions were unusual...after she calmed down and stopped crying she told me she couldn't get the other guy out of her mind.She likes him so much.She ended up telling me that although she's more attracted to me physically.She is more attracted to his personality.She said he reminds her of her dad...

Guys...I am NOT making this shiii up. I can't even sleep now I'm feeling some type of way and depressed.I'm stunned.I feel really confused.

Can someone here please help me



Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

the collector said:


> Can someone here please help me


What help can be given? Objectively, you're feeling the same angst about the girls you're attracted to, so why should your GF be any different?

Bottom line, when you start to play with infidelity, emotional or otherwise, the vast majority of humanity are not wired to handle it. You and your GF are no exception.

Perhaps this is just karma balancing your "lifestyle" choices.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the collector said:


> So I'm gonna see this guy in a few to get sum gas....you know, to smoke.
> Feeling kinda awkward about this..feel sum type of way I dunno...I wanna mention to him that I'm ok with what he did with my gf and *that she told me she was soaking wet*.But, I'm feeling nervous about saying anything...
> The weird thing is right now I feel kinda shamed? I feel like what kinda guy am I to be ok with this? Most guys would want to fight if someone did did this with their gf.I feel kinda WEAK but also turned on. oh well......lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


I'm sure he already knows. lol.



the collector said:


> So I'm with my gf...we were having sex and she started crying in the middle after I asked if she was enjoying it..I asked because her reactions were unusual...after she calmed down and stopped crying she told me she couldn't get the other guy out of her mind.She likes him so much.She ended up telling me that although she's more attracted to me physically.She is more attracted to his personality.She said he reminds her of her dad...
> 
> Guys...I am NOT making this shiii up. I can't even sleep now I'm feeling some type of way and depressed.I'm stunned.I feel really confused.
> 
> ...


hmm I mean if it bothers you that much you could tell her not to see him again. it's not healthy to be jealous or depressed. if you were cool with it, I would say it doesn't matter if he stays around, but clearly, you're not.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

the collector said:


> So I'm with my gf...we were having sex and she started crying in the middle after I asked if she was enjoying it..I asked because her reactions were unusual...after she calmed down and stopped crying she told me she couldn't get the other guy out of her mind.She likes him so much.She ended up telling me that although she's more attracted to me physically.She is more attracted to his personality.She said he reminds her of her dad...
> 
> Guys...I am NOT making this shiii up. I can't even sleep now I'm feeling some type of way and depressed.I'm stunned.I feel really confused.
> 
> ...


This kinda brought back some flashbacks of one of my relationships, lol. I don't miss the sleepless, sweaty nights.

**** relationships, yo.

As per the topic, weren't you kinda asking for this? When you play with these sorts of things, there's bound to be some sort of unexpected/undesired results. People are barely competent in their ability to understand their emotions, let alone commandeer them.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Might be time to think about taking a break from this relationship. Let her go and see if she comes back.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Recipe for disaster.


+1


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Someone decided that these long drawn-out semi-erotic narratives were what the social anxiety virgin crowd needs to keep them at the table or something I guess........ I don't know about all of you but I think I smell a rat in this character's storyline. Not my cup o tea, real or not, I say make a country and put people like that into it, let them have their loose knit loves, like the doctor on enterprise (the tv series) they all have xyz wives, and they have xyz husbands, yada yada yada... but I need to live separate from people like that, for my own emotional health and probably sexual health... or we should all at least get tattoos or rings or something to tell us apart so we don't accidentally try to hook up.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

k_wifler said:


> Someone decided that these long drawn-out semi-erotic narratives were what the social anxiety virgin crowd needs to keep them at the table or something I guess........ I don't know about all of you but I think I smell a rat in this character's storyline. Not my cup o tea, real or not, I say make a country and put people like that into it, let them have their loose knit loves, like the doctor on enterprise (the tv series) they all have xyz wives, and they have xyz husbands, yada yada yada... but I need to live separate from people like that, for my own emotional health and probably sexual health... or we should all at least get tattoos or rings or something to tell us apart so we don't accidentally try to hook up.


Nope...I just have no one else to talk to about this...feels good to let things out sometimes


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Might be time to think about taking a break from this relationship. Let her go and see if she comes back.


Yea man...I'm feeling devastating right now.I was ready to turn my life around and work on our relationship exclusively.Now this...


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

She did it guys..She had sex with him....She told me she liked sum things but it was mostly bad...like having sex with a child.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

ITT: More childish reactions to polyamory. Surprise, surprise...


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyway, we decided to stay together. And I'm officially done with "cuckolding"....it's not healthy imo. I told the girl I like I have a gf...I'm getting my shii straight when it comes to all this now.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

hey open relationships exist / work 

if you want one and she does too go for it pal


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

regimes said:


> hey open relationships exist / work
> 
> if you want one and she does too go for it pal


An open relationship is absolutely disgusting imo. I thought they would appeal to me for a very long time. But, now I see the LIGHT. Monogamy is the most beautiful thing ever. Loving someone, continually building intimacy, trust, compassion, PASSION with only that person.That is the way to go. And I just hope I can make things great between me and my gf. I think the BIBLE is spot on with GREAT advice when it comes to sex.One of the best things is waiting til you get married to have sex.

Matthew 5:28,29
That is one of my FAVORITE scriptures now. I may not be married but still..it's good advice helping toward keeping a relationship monogomous. I wish I wasn't fornicating though. Me and my gf should stop and wait til we get married. But, that's a lil too much for me right now unfortunately.

Btw, I'm dead serious about everything I'm saying.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

the collector said:


> An open relationship is absolutely disgusting imo. I thought they would appeal to me for a very long time. But, now I see the LIGHT. Monogamy is the most beautiful thing ever. Loving someone, continually building intimacy, trust, compassion, PASSION with only that person.That is the way to go. And I just hope I can make things great between me and my gf. I think the BIBLE is spot on with GREAT advice when it comes to sex.One of the best things is waiting til you get married to have sex.
> 
> Matthew 5:28,29
> That is one of my FAVORITE scriptures now. I may not be married but still..it's good advice helping toward keeping a relationship monogomous. I wish I wasn't fornicating though. Me and my gf should stop and wait til we get married. But, that's a lil too much for me right now unfortunately.
> ...


i bet you're a blast at thanksgiving dinner

can religious people on this site stop yakking about scripture to me like i give a **** about it at all?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

the collector said:


> An open relationship is absolutely disgusting imo. I thought they would appeal to me for a very long time. But, now I see the LIGHT. Monogamy is the most beautiful thing ever. Loving someone, continually building intimacy, trust, compassion, PASSION with only that person.That is the way to go. And I just hope I can make things great between me and my gf. I think the BIBLE is spot on with GREAT advice when it comes to sex.One of the best things is waiting til you get married to have sex.
> 
> Matthew 5:28,29
> That is one of my FAVORITE scriptures now. I may not be married but still..it's good advice helping toward keeping a relationship monogomous. I wish I wasn't fornicating though. Me and my gf should stop and wait til we get married. But, that's a lil too much for me right now unfortunately.
> ...


Well i'm glad that you changed your mind  .


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> Well i'm glad that you changed your mind  .


Yup. Ppl can change. And that's what I'm in the process of doing. Trying to be a better person.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

the collector said:


> Yup. Ppl can change. And that's what I'm in the process of doing. Trying to be a better person.


Good for you


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Humans aren't monogamous because we can still feel attracted to someone else despite having a partner. However, mind over matter, monogamy can be achieved with mutual trust. Even if you cheat on one another, it's not game over until you say it is.


----------

